
12.1 Kills RAM Allocation over 8GB for non-Pro Version? - pdnc
https://forum.parallels.com/threads/12-1-kills-ram-allocation-8gb-for-non-pro-version.338853/
======
pdnc
Parallels put out an update that killed preexisting functionality relied on by
many users without notice trying to get them to subscribe to the PRO edition.

They claim users should have known...

"We apologize for any inconvenience. On some Mac computers, several features
of Parallels Desktop for Mac Pro Edition were available for use by Standard
Edition users. The issue was fixed in the latest update (12.1.0) and as a
result, you may have lost this functionality. The difference in the amount of
memory and vCPU quantity that can be assigned to a virtual machine in
different Parallels Desktop for Mac editions is documented in the Parallels
Desktop User's Guide
([http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v12/docs/en_US/Paralle...](http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v12/docs/en_US/Parallels)
Desktop User's Guide.pdf): page 100 and 127 respectively.​"

Page 100 and 127? Really? This limitation has not been put on any previous
version Parallels and was not enforced on the current version until the most
recent update. It was not on any front page comparisons of their products I
have ever seen. Suddenly with the update it just doesn't work anymore.
Parallel's doesn't seem to care one bit for its longtime faithful users. Sad!

~~~
JorgeGT

       “But the plans were on display…”
       “On display? I eventually had to go down to the cellar to find them.”
       “That’s the display department.”
       “With a flashlight.”
       “Ah, well, the lights had probably gone.”
       “So had the stairs.”
       “But look, you found the notice, didn’t you?”
       “Yes,” said Arthur, “yes I did. It was on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet 
       stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying ‘Beware of the Leopard.”

------
nxc18
Its not just that. I recently found out after years of using multilevel
virtualization (e.g. Hyper-V on Windows in parallels) that an update removed
the feature and I'd have to subscribe to the pro version to get it back.

I used to like parallels but the extreme user hostility, especially to pro
users, has me wanting to move on.

Honestly now that windows has a decent bash shell I might just switch to using
boot camp. Very frustrating.

------
cmurf
It's hilarious that they'd be jerks to their target market, the pro user. It's
like they licked their finger, and are poking the customer in the eyeball,
smiling, and saying, "please upgrade!"

Could they have just pinned the CPU and memory to the documented limits,
rather than breaking people's VMs? This behavior is a choice, and they've
chosen poorly.

~~~
bdcravens
In their mind perhaps the users who hadn't purchased a Pro license were not
pro users.

~~~
cmurf
They were, they just hadn't yet been convinced to pay for an upgrade. This
method of getting them to consider paying to upgrade is very unlikely to
convince many.

~~~
bdcravens
I didn't say they weren't, only that Parallels doesn't consider them such

------
baldrik
After a number of though the support channel and the management feedback
channel, they have given me a key for one year of pro use, though I really
wanted a refund.

That fact that the limitations are mentioned in the manual is irrelevant, the
function of the edition comparison page at point of purchase is to point these
differences out, it did not. This amounts to false and misleading advertising
at best. Any one experienced with parallels, is unlikely to read the manual
every upgrade.

I actually got mad when support stated that it was a mistake that the standard
version had this extra functionality and that update 12.1.0 "fixed" this
issue. I'll not deal with any corporation shows shows such disregard for
customers that it expects them to pay for corporate mistakes.

------
mikhailt
Please edit the title to reflect what product you're talking about.

~~~
pdnc
The original title did show the product but apparently it was moderated?

~~~
ry_ry
Subscribe to HN PRO Edition for context.

------
cechner
When I first used Parallels years ago I was pretty surprised how close to
native it could run Windows (though not 3D graphics intensive apps, as far as
I can recall.)

I tried running it recently though and the performance was _abysmal_. Just
unusable, taking 30 minutes just to boot into a Windows 10 machine. I can
fully believe that the problem is with some major change in OSX or Windows or
something, but I feel ripped off for having paid for it again.

(yes, I tried all the little hacks and tricks from the forums.)

------
Vanit
Feeling pretty good about ditching my Macbook for an XPS 15 now.

